# Best Map / GPS Apps for iPhone?



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I’ve been using Gaia GPS for years as my go-to for backpacking and hunting. Also use it when out in my kayaks since I don’t want to deal with a battery and dedicated fishfinder/gps. Allows specified map areas to be downloaded to the device for when you have slow or non-existent cell coverage. I also wanted one that would allow for manual entry of coordinates to mark waypoints. A lot of the ones I had looked at didn’t allow me to easily re-enter direct from a computer my old treestand locations, etc. Can also share maps, waypoints, etc with friends.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I use Navionics. You’d be hard pressed though to find a free one that’s worth anything. You get a 7 day free trial and they don’t just automatically bill you. The subscription is $21.99 a year, but you get the most up to date charts and marina information. There’s all kinds of features included. You can also download maps for when you don’t have a data connection that uses your device’s GPS so you can still operate in real time.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MotionX GPS


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

Navionics without a doubt. Dont even bother with the other stuff.


----------

